
Coding by Voice in Zig – Rickard Andersson - kristoff_it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM_siEPD4Ws
======
daanzu
A great demonstration of coding by voice.

I want to point out that the Dragonfly library has backends other than the
closed/commercial Dragon, and there has been significant progress expanding
beyond it recently. I have been developing kaldi-active-grammar [0] for the
past couple years as a fully open source, modifiable, cross-platform, and free
alternative to Dragon when used with Dragonfly. While KaldiAG misses some of
the user-friendly niceties of Dragon, these are least helpful when coding by
voice. And KaldiAG has benefits such as lower latency that improves coding by
voice tremendously.

I created KaldiAG because I didn't trust relying on closed source software for
something so crucial to my productivity, where a decision by an outside party
determines whether I can function. As a bonus, open source means I can make it
work better to fit my needs than closed source ever could.

[0] [https://github.com/daanzu/kaldi-active-
grammar](https://github.com/daanzu/kaldi-active-grammar)

------
kristoff_it
Here there are more voice coding videos by Rickard:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn8QYQdnsuNkgCSTH0DTfAA/](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn8QYQdnsuNkgCSTH0DTfAA/)

And here is the source code for the grammars he made:
[https://github.com/GoNZooo/dragonfly-
grammars](https://github.com/GoNZooo/dragonfly-grammars)

